# I hate my dad so much



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey guys this is such a long post and I know no one will read this but here goes.

Alright so me and my dad never really get along but we do sometimes and I'm just fed up with him. There were problems in the past between me and him but we're ok until now. I have anger issues and sometimes I can't control myself and I also have a disability so it's hard for me to control myself. My dad used to drink alcohol but not anymore. But he would get mad sometimes if he's irritated and I get that way too. Today was very bad. Me him and my mom got into one of the biggest arguments and it's over the charger which 2 bronze pieces broke off. It was charging my mom's tablet until this happened and boy am I so mad??? I WANT TO CHARGE MY ******* TABLET TOO!!! Anyways with my mom gone for awhile my dad and I got into a BIG argument and I was mad and he got mad at me. We were yelling at each other in the kitchen and he said I'm running out of time with him and that I'm dysfunctional. This made me more angrier. I couldn't take it anymore and an hour later she got home and I went downstairs and she said that the charger doesn't work and so on and I keep looking at my dad I tried to ignore him and my mom told me I'm gonna eat dinner in a minute. After that I was about to go back upstairs and my dad said that I have a big mouth and that my mouth is way too big. I got mad again and this time I completely lost it. I said I don't care and he said I need to shut the **** up and to go back to my room. Then I went way out of line and said I never loved him tho I didn't mean to and he didn't even care. Why should he anyways? If I was running out of time with him then he wouldn't bother me well I thought wrong. We got in a fight which turned GIGANTIC and I completely lost my temper with him saying that I never loved him and **** even gone to hysterics saying he never forgive me even if I say sorry and hurting myself by biting my arm (yes I've done it lots of times before when I lose my temper and I know it's immature and completely stupid of me but...I just can't help it smh) and screaming at the top of my lungs. He once again didn't even care. So I dropped to my knees saying my dad hates me and ****. He was careless. I went to my room and texted my mom this "I'm done with my dad he said I have a big mouth I hate him" and I know completely stupid right but I don't give a ****. She's gone out again and I know she won't text me back (not that I care anyways so). Now I realized I've ****** everything up AGAIN!!! I feel so guilty and regretted even saying stupid **** and I feel completely embarrassed. I embarrassed myself and my dad and I don't think he's gonna forgive me anytime soon and I don't care. I think from now on I'd just ignore him and not see him till I grow up (I'm 21 turning 22 in 2 months) and he forgives me. No wonder I'm like this all the time. **** my life lol. I still have to deal with him cuz I still live with him and my mom. I feel so bad for my poor little 7 year old nephew cuz he didn't deserve the yelling and the emotional and verbal abuse and I love him dearly. I really don't want to look at my dad again. If you were in my position how do you deal with your parents and why? Does anyone have a mom or dad who they hate as well as I do?

Once again this is such a long post sorry. I have no one else to turn to I could've turned to one of my friends but whatever. Thanks to anyone who takes the time to read this and feels the same way I feel. I'll be back on tomorrow or sometime next week. Take care peeps 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SillySuzan (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes actually (I read your entire post and it's not too long, not to me anyway.)

I wouldn't say hate though, i don't hate my mother, but I don't believe I was born in the right family since my mother and I are so different she's overweight lazy, my father never seen him he has 5 other children he never sees they're a bit younger than me


My father never moved out of the house from what I know he still lives with his mother and he's an *** hole, from what I've heard idk though never met the guy

I don't know what to tell you about coping as I'm in the simliar situation I'm a little younger than you though. 

I would try to get a job if I were you (I'm trying to get a job also. lol look at me giving advice.)

Um getting a job would get you out of the house, I think once you move out you will be a lot better off..

that's what I keep telling myself anyway once I move out It will be a lot better I won't be in their hair I can do whatever the hell I want without them breathing down my neck..

Makes me feel bad when I'm mean to them though never know when they're going to croak.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

SillySuzan said:


> Yes actually (I read your entire post and it's not too long, not to me anyway.)
> 
> I wouldn't say hate though, i don't hate my mother, but I don't believe I was born in the right family since my mother and I are so different she's overweight lazy, my father never seen him he has 5 other children he never sees they're a bit younger than me
> 
> ...


Lol yea I don't have a job yet and I'm technically still in school right now but as soon as I'm done with school maybe I may start looking for one. Don't know about moving out tho but anyways thanks so much for this awesome advice!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dunhun (Jul 13, 2017)

first off, I would start to apologize to your dad. Now, before you say "He won't forgive me", you're wrong. He will. He just lost his temper, and so did you. People say nasty things when they're angry and don't mean it. He probably does love you, and will forgive you. I know what it's like to have a parent that you think you hate. You think you hate them, but you don't. After a week, all this will blow over and it will be back to normal. Now, you may think "but I do hate him" No. No you don't. I know you carry love in your heart for him, even if it's just a little bit.

Try apologizing to him, and tell him what he said hurt you. If this might be hard for you to say it to his face, try telling him through text/note. I know you may think apologizing may do nothing, but it will. Tell him that his words really hurt, and he should try to be nicer and less angry. As you stated, him getting angry makes you angry, so tell him this. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BronnieBoo (Mar 19, 2017)

im not a fan of my dad 
as he would emotional abuse my mother since i was a baby he would call her fat,selfish,dumb and he would say that my mother only cares about herself and he would tell me 'your just like your mother' and he once but a plastic bag around her head before and left her outside in the cold as she watched me and my siblings in tears as he closed the door he shouts in my mothers face and he once threw all of her stuff downstairs
so your not the only one even though i have a different story to you


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

That sucks


----------

